# Creeping fig from seed



## sage1970 (Nov 10, 2017)

Does anyone know if you can grow the creeping figs from seeds? Or if they even produce seeds? I live in an area where I have to either travel a long ways or order online to get nice plants for my frog areas.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I love the idea of growing everything from seed. It simplifies a lot of the preparation steps, meaning the plants will establish themselves in the conditions of our choosing, and if the environment is controlled correctly, the plants won't be carrying any pathogens, pesticides, or harmful fertilizers. It's something I'd like to try in the future.

For now, though, I order most things online. If you're in a really rural area, that may be your best bet. After all, you'd still have to order the seeds somewhere.


----------



## sage1970 (Nov 10, 2017)

True enough on ordering the seeds.....I have a small greenhouse that I start my perennials in every year....so will be ordering anyway! LOL


----------



## sage1970 (Nov 10, 2017)

I may come to regret this, but I found a big pot of it for $1.00!!


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

That's great! Take care when buying from box stores or nurseries. Many use systemic pesticides, so you may have to allow your plants to grow out for a significant length of time (several months, depending on the chemical) before they're safe to use in a tank with frogs. That's one reason why it's simpler to buy from vendors who keep their plants in a way that makes them compatible with reptiles and amphibians. If you're just getting started, and want to be able to plant your tank soon, a frog hobby vendor will be a much better source for plants.


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

Creeping fig grows easily from cuttings. If I were you, I'd take a bunch of cuttings from your pot and root them in your own soil to avoid any non-frog-safe substances in the grower's soil.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

In case there's someone reading who does not know, systemic pesticides are not only in the soil, but in plant tissues, unlike topical pesticides, which can be washed off a plant's surfaces. Some pesticides are destroyed by UVB, others are not. I like to have a wide margin of safety, or at least a big buffer zone, so I like to give plants a year or more to grow out if I don't know what pesticides were used, or if I know it was something nasty, like Safari, for example.


----------

